# What's the best ferry deals on offer?



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I've been trolling around web sites all day trying to get a reasonable deal on ferry crossings (short routes) for Jan 2010 but can't beat the CC club deal of £69.30 for an 8 mtrs MH

Last year we used the Seafrance Carnet but now that has become the most expensive way to go £170 return IF you buy 3 return crossings 

I've tried the Norfolkline code of TEF04 but that came up with £84 if using unsociable hours - the same price as without the code


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rates*

Not a Lot I am afraid, Just been looking around myself for Easter Bookings.

Short out - long in

Stena Line already booked up for Some Easter Returns!

Just Booked Eurotunnel for Christmas with Tesco Deals, £144 return, have all but £4 in vouchers.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been trolling around web sites all day trying to get a reasonable deal on ferry crossings (short routes) for Jan 2010 but can't beat the CC club deal of £69.30 for an 8 mtrs MH
> 
> ...


£62.50 with P&O Dover Calais

Just done the same dates but with C&CC and got £59.80! Return


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The C&CC is the only one I can't log on to - says there is a problem with the site - must be finger trouble at my end


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ccc*



Vennwood said:


> The C&CC is the only one I can't log on to - says there is a problem with the site - must be finger trouble at my end


was having a problem this morning but just with one crossing date with posl, all others were ok.


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Try this lot see what they can come up with used them a few times

www.dovereurochange.co.uk 01304 210 949


----------

